# Cinematic Rooms vs. Seventh Heaven



## dylanmixer

Both on sale. Seventh Heaven a little cheaper, Cinematic Rooms a little prettier. Has anybody used both of these and know any big differences? Which one do you prefer?


----------



## NeonMediaKJT

Wasn't really that impressed with Cinematic Rooms when i tried the 14 day trial, tbh. Seventh Heaven is enough for me.


----------



## ed buller

tried em both ..kept cinematic

best

e


----------



## Will Blackburn

B2 is 50pc off right now. Amazing verb. https://www.designersound.com/index.php?id_product=6&controller=product


----------



## GMusic

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Wasn't really that impressed with Cinematic Rooms when i tried the 14 day trial, tbh. Seventh Heaven is enough for me.



So you already had 7H, and CR wasn't enough more to justify the purchase? Or you just like 7H better?

I am leaning toward CR myself, though I don't own 7H either. I guess I just feel CR can cover 7H bases plus be flexible as its algo not IR.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT

GMusic said:


> So you already had 7H, and CR wasn't enough more to justify the purchase? Or you just like 7H better?
> 
> I am leaning toward CR myself, though I don't own 7H either. I guess I just feel CR can cover 7H bases plus be flexible as its algo not IR.


I got 7H today as an alternative to Valhalla room specifically to use with infinite brass. I only ever tried CM during the 14-day free trial and just didn’t really understand what all the hype was about. 7H may have less features, but to me they don’t sound too far apart and 7H is much better price-wise imo.


----------



## Scoremixer

You can get a broader range of sounds out of 7H, CR does it's thing (very well) but you can make the thing longer/shorter, closer or more distant, and brighter or darker, but that's about it. But it is very suitable for many situations. 

If you ever do surround, CR is a no brainer. Otherwise, perhaps 7H is a better first purchase.


----------



## dylanmixer

Scoremixer said:


> You can get a broader range of sounds out of 7H, CR does it's thing (very well) but you can make the thing longer/shorter, closer or more distant, and brighter or darker, but that's about it. But it is very suitable for many situations.
> 
> If you ever do surround, CR is a no brainer. Otherwise, perhaps 7H is a better first purchase.


Interesting to me that 7H seems to be more versatile, yet it's priced under CR. I'm assuming it probably has something to do with the surround sound support?


----------



## bengoss

I have them both. Using Cinematic on everything lately. Love this reverb. They are totally different though. Download and try.
B


----------



## Sunny Schramm

Was interested in CR too but isnt the main difference that 7H rebuild and emulate digital legend hardware effect units - and CR is their completely own product for extremely detailed "surround" reverb mixing? Thats what I got out of the CR-Trailer and skipped it as I own 7H and Valhalla Room and only produce in stereo:


----------



## GMusic

Overall from demos, I am enjoying CR a bit more visually and acoustically. It feels I have a bit more control of the sound. I also like the minimal impact to storage space. I actually prefer a visual EQ like Pro R, instead of several knobs though. So I'm still a bit on the fence if it's worth $249 or if I should just stick with Pro R.


----------



## dylanmixer

GMusic said:


> Overall from demos, I am enjoying CR a bit more visually and acoustically. It feels I have a bit more control of the sound. I also like the minimal impact to storage space. I actually prefer a visual EQ like Pro R, instead of several knobs though. So I'm still a bit on the fence if it's worth $249 or if I should just stick with Pro R.



I'm having that same problem. I too have Pro-R, but Cinematic Rooms is just too damn attractive to ignore. Do you find that you can do more with CR than Pro-R? Any noticeable differences in sound?


----------



## Sunny Schramm

or get the bundle with 7H-Pro and CR-Pro for only 349$


----------



## Toecutter

I'm reading the slutz thread and the consensus seem that the standard version of CR is enough for stereo work. I can buy Pro for $224, do you think it's worth it? $100 difference.


----------



## David Kudell

What's your go-to room in Cinematic Rooms for Orchestral stuff?


----------



## transverb

David Kudell said:


> What's your go-to room in Cinematic Rooms for Orchestral stuff?



Giving them both a spin at the moment. Would love to know some go-to presets.


----------



## muk

Toecutter said:


> I'm reading the slutz thread and the consensus seem that the standard version of CR is enough for stereo work. I can buy Pro for $224, do you think it's worth it? $100 difference.



If you would like Hans's opinion on the matter:



Rctec said:


> Why only stereo? Surround or go home! if you want to be doing any film-work, this is the best reverb I’ve ever come across.


----------



## Rctec

Since I only work in Surround, Cinematic rooms is perfect. I don’t think we use anything else now.


----------



## StillLife

Am I wrong in assuming that Cinematic Rooms is aimed at film / orchestral music, and not so much at pop/rock/alternative?


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

Picked up CR Pro during the sale and it’s love at first sight. Sounds really amazing.


----------



## dylanmixer

Yup, I chose to go with CR Pro and I don't regret it. Even though I don't work in Surround (yet) it has a beautiful sound.


----------



## JonS

Rctec said:


> Since I only work in Surround, Cinematic rooms is perfect. I don’t think we use anything else now.


This endorsement from Hans is as good as it gets. No one would know better than Hans on what the best of the best is regarding synths, sample libraries, plugins, effects, sound shaping, and engineering techniques for film scores, he is the master of this domain. I got CR Pro when it first came out because of how good 7th Heaven sounded and I was not disappointed at all with CR Pro.


----------



## maestro2be

They are both amazing. 7H when you simply want to get an instant Bricasti emulation. CR has a slightly different overall room tone which is good. It sounds a little softer in terms of brightness prior to adjustments. My ears are finding CR to cause less overall ear fatigue and pain in longer sessions of use.

I do want to thanks Hans as he turned me to it as well and it’s as good as he says to my ears. I am currently doing my next song with 7H on instrument tracks, CR on bus tracks with sends and a final glue with my hardware Bricasti on master to taste.

This was my best 2020 Black Friday purchase.


----------



## lucor

This may sound weird, but I always HATED using reverb, especially with orchestral instruments. To me it just never really sounded good. Cinematic Rooms changed that completely, it's the first time I really feel that the instruments 'meld' with the reverb and truly glue everything together (which I think is something hardware Bricasti owners always rave about). I'm completely over the moon and 100% will pick up the CR/7H pro bundle before the sale ends!


----------



## Dan Light

StillLife said:


> Am I wrong in assuming that Cinematic Rooms is aimed at film / orchestral music, and not so much at pop/rock/alternative?



I would say yes. It's all around amazing sounding algorithmic reverb with many presets beyond the typical film/scoring hall sound.

The one thing missing from it are "plate" type sounds - the focus here is on more realistic/natural spaces.


----------



## dylanmixer

Rctec said:


> Since I only work in Surround, Cinematic rooms is perfect. I don’t think we use anything else now.



Even though I had already purchased it, this endorsement cured any potential buyers remorse. Thanks Hans 👍


----------



## David Kudell

When I compared 7H to CR the main difference I heard was CR’s reverb had a wider, more “stereo” sound to the reverb than 7H. Anyone else get that sense?


----------



## Dewdman42

I spent a considerable amount of time this week demoing all the LiquidSonics stuff because of the sale, and compared against other reverbs as well. I have been, and remain, a fan of Reverberate. 

I felt that the main distinction for CR is the surround capability, it provides tools to control the amount and type of reverb going to various surround speaker positions. I view that as particularly useful for surround and Atmos post-production, not so much for music production. no reason why you can't use it for simple music production, but its overkill, IMHO.

There was nothing about the actual reverb in CR that I liked any more or less then the others. They all have a very similar sound, very slight different character..and each one has different parameters for controlling and massaging the reverb...

7H is simple and sounds nice (to some), kind of replicates sound of M7. Illusion has a lot more control to mess with the reverb. CR has a lot of control also, but more in the realm of surround/atmos. I think CR is more for the case where you need to make sure some "footsteps" will be coming from the right speakers and have the right room reflections for the scene, etc.. its probably very good for that, but I don't actually need to do that. 

I think for music production, Illusion and 7H are more appropriate. I personally liked the control of Illusion a bit more then the M7 emulation in 7H. With both of them, however, I was getting some ear fatigue to be honest.

I decided in the end not to buy any of them, despite the sale. I compared them against a bunch of other reverbs I already have and "meh", don't really need it. Its a great sale, but if you don't need it you don't need it, and I don't need it. In the end I prefer the the control of a fully algorithmic reverb, I'm particularly fond of Exponential Audio at the moment.


----------



## jamieboo

I use SPACES at the moment (I not II) and I'm quite happy with it.
Has anyone moved to CR from SPACES? How do they compare?
I know one's convo and one's algo, but if going for a fairly traditional orchestral setup (maybe a 90s Williams sound), which might deliver the best results?
Thanks


----------



## NoamL

Could anyone give their thoughts comparing this to VSS3? (the plugin version of the TC6000) Thanks!


----------



## Rob Elliott

Having owned the M7 hardware - this plug is stellar - and for me, being able to automate parameters is sublime. I don't think I could blind test the two.


----------



## Andrajas

David Kudell said:


> When I compared 7H to CR the main difference I heard was CR’s reverb had a wider, more “stereo” sound to the reverb than 7H. Anyone else get that sense?


I Agree. I also feel that CR is less “muddy”


----------



## stargazer

CRP is great for smaller rooms not the least. I also own the Slate VerbSuite Classics. When I compare that and the demo of 7HP with other verbs I feel a bit like I’m looking at a frozen picture while other reverbs feels more like a movie.  Also demoing the Relab bundle at the moment, which I really like so far.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

lucor said:


> This may sound weird, but I always HATED using reverb, especially with orchestral instruments. To me it just never really sounded good. Cinematic Rooms changed that completely, it's the first time I really feel that the instruments 'meld' with the reverb and truly glue everything together (which I think is something hardware Bricasti owners always rave about). I'm completely over the moon and 100% will pick up the CR/7H pro bundle before the sale ends!


This was my exact situation also - Literally, which is a bit uncanny.


----------



## Everratic

I'm demoing these reverbs as well as B2. Does anyone have thoughts on how B2 compares to these? I have little interest in the non-orchestral sound design potential of B2, but I love the regular reverb presets.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Everratic said:


> I'm demoing these reverbs as well as B2. Does anyone have thoughts on how B2 compares to these? I have little interest in the non-orchestral sound design potential of B2, but I love the regular reverb presets.


B2 is solid, pro. Two issues that keep it from being my 'workhorse'

1. CPU strain (really a hog in that respect)
2. I like verbs that are transparent - leaving little or no footprint of their existence. B2, while lovely for some things, just draws to much attention to itself on most projects for me.

Having said this - I wouldn't sell it though.


----------



## Aleela

My orchestral instruments are all Spitfire Symphony Orchestra. Do you recommend Seventh Heaven (standard version) as reverb?


----------



## Living Fossil

NoamL said:


> Could anyone give their thoughts comparing this to VSS3? (the plugin version of the TC6000) Thanks!



I have CRP and VSS3 and in my opinion CRP plays in a different league.
Honestly, i also think VSS3 doesn't come close to Nimbus, R4, Sonsig or e.g. the combo of Precedence & Breeze in most cases.


----------



## Dewdman42

I think you might be confusing what he meant in his question about vss3 (tc electronics), he wasn’t referring to Virtual Sound Stage.

i would like to hear more about vss3 also


----------



## Living Fossil

Dewdman42 said:


> I think you might be confusing what he meant in his question about vss3 (tc electronics), he wasn’t referring to Virtual Sound Stage.



I was refering to vss3, and yes, that is from TC electronics.
And no, i wasn't speaking about VSS, because i don't use that one.


----------



## Dewdman42

So you’ve used it and feel it is sub par for reverb? Surprised to hear that but thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Living Fossil

Dewdman42 said:


> So you’ve used it and feel it is sub par for reverb? Surprised to hear that but thanks for letting us know.



No, i absolutely don't think it's "sub par", i think it's a great reverb.
I just prefer the others i've mentioned.
If you're surprised by that, maybe give them a try.


----------



## Dewdman42

I already use and love R4. Plan to buy nimbus too. I don’t love cinematic rooms at all. I am curious about true algorithmic reverbs such as vss3 though


----------



## Living Fossil

Dewdman42 said:


> I already use and love R4. Plan to buy nimbus too. I don’t love cinematic rooms at all. I am curious about true algorithmic reverbs such as vss3 though



Honestly, i thought i would use VSS3 much more when i bought it around 2 years ago (in part out of nostalgia from the good old TC hardware days), but it just happens that in most (of my) cases other options are a better fit. However, if i use it, i usually like very much what it does. 
So i guess, you should demo it in any case...


----------



## VVEremita

jamieboo said:


> I use SPACES at the moment (I not II) and I'm quite happy with it.
> Has anyone moved to CR from SPACES? How do they compare?
> I know one's convo and one's algo, but if going for a fairly traditional orchestral setup (maybe a 90s Williams sound), which might deliver the best results?
> Thanks



I am not an expert on reverbs, but I use Spaces II and it sounds really good to me. I recommend reading this thread and especially the posts about using algorithmic and convolution reverbs together, mixing dry and wet libraries and when it is a good idea to stack two types of reverbs with regards to early and late reflections:






My reverb adventure reaches an end....


I like a lot of reverb on music, whether it's real instruments in real space, or virtual instruments in sample world. Some people think lots of reverb is for beginners only. I think... no. If you follow the VI-Control Discord, you may have noticed that I've been obnoxiously caught up in reverb...




vi-control.net





I use Spaces and (since today) Cinematic Rooms together and it feels like an improvement to just Spaces alone. But again, I am an amateur.


----------



## maestro2be

VVEremita said:


> I am not an expert on reverbs, but I use Spaces II and it sounds really good to me. I recommend reading this thread and especially the posts about using algorithmic and convolution reverbs together, mixing dry and wet libraries and when it is a good idea to stack two types of reverbs with regards to early and late reflections:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reverb adventure reaches an end....
> 
> 
> I like a lot of reverb on music, whether it's real instruments in real space, or virtual instruments in sample world. Some people think lots of reverb is for beginners only. I think... no. If you follow the VI-Control Discord, you may have noticed that I've been obnoxiously caught up in reverb...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use Spaces and (since today) Cinematic Rooms together and it feels like an improvement to just Spaces alone. *But again, I am an amateur.*



Then you just may be in a better place than you ever will be, should you ever think of doing it as a job.


----------



## Gabriel S.

After trying out 7HP and CRP on different material (even real recorded drums in our studio), and testing them against other reverbs I have, I ended with CRP. What a great plugin!


----------



## GMusic

For _just_ $100 more you can have both CRP and 7HP  7HP costs $299 normally, and $179 on sale. So the bundle definitely is the way to go if you think you'll end up buying both anyway


----------



## Aldo_arf

I just got CR standard for $90. You can get an additional 30% discount by using the educational discount. Hope it helps someone else’s wallet.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Couldn't resist - also picked up CR Pro (before sale closes out). Now I am complete and will never need another verb.

Seriously - still love 7H Pro - but CR Pro is probably another notch up. Stellar.


----------



## John Longley

StillLife said:


> Am I wrong in assuming that Cinematic Rooms is aimed at film / orchestral music, and not so much at pop/rock/alternative?


I don't own it, but I demoed it. Very, very clean-- take that as good and bad. It is very similar to Nimbus, but less resonance maybe. The UI is fantastic. I I think you could use it on anything, just don't expect it to do a EMT Plate or heavily modulated Lexi Chip style Hall.


----------



## Lumina Studio

Toecutter said:


> I'm reading the slutz thread and the consensus seem that the standard version of CR is enough for stereo work. I can buy Pro for $224, do you think it's worth it? $100 difference.



You see brother, the standard version has just few presets. I am not a pro when it comes to create a space in a reverb plugin, so I heavily rely on presets, then I may modify them if needed. 
The pro version has a LOT of very good presets.

Most of the time I use CR to put an instrument or a voice in the space, and there are a lot of ambience/room/studio presets for this purpose, and they sound amazing!

It was definitely worthy for me to upgrade to the pro version. 

-LS


----------



## Evans

How often does LiquidSonics run sales? I just finished my trial of Cinematic Rooms. I know it's relatively new, but I would hate to jump on the current price only to see a sale soon.

As a Seventh Heaven user, I got along with the CR UI more than I do 7H. I was simply much faster at dialing in favorable settings with CR.

I think they'd both have their uses, but I'm suddenly a big CR fan.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Evans said:


> How often does LiquidSonics run sales? I just finished my trial of Cinematic Rooms. I know it's relatively new, but I would hate to jump on the current price only to see a sale soon.
> 
> As a Seventh Heaven user, I got along with the CR UI more than I do 7H. I was simply much faster at dialing in favorable settings with CR.
> 
> I think they'd both have their uses, but I'm suddenly a big CR fan.


I asked LiquidSonics the same question, and Matt responded saying the sales are rare. I bought the standard version and may upgrade if it goes on sale.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow

Jeremy Spencer said:


> I asked LiquidSonics the same question, and Matt responded saying the sales are rare. I bought the standard version and may upgrade if it goes on sale.


Good to know. I was wondering about this as well. I think I’ll get the 7H standard and consider upgrading when they do a sale.


----------



## molemac

Anyone compare CR to Altiverb ?


----------



## rottoy

Damn it. I had already given the trial of CR Professional a go some months ago 
and *loved* the sound of that, but it was way too expensive for me to justify a purchase.
So I now turned my attention toward the Standard editions of both 7H and CR, harbouring a glimmer of hope that my ears would become more infatuated with the cheaper 7H. 

That was folly.

Had I not tried either the Pro or Standard versions of CR at all, 
I would've likely gone with the excellent sound of 7H in a heartbeat. 
But having compared the two, CR reigns supreme.
The three-dimensional stereo depth and clarity is just second to none.


----------



## synthetic

I believe Seventh Heaven is convolution and Cinematic Rooms is algorithmic? Apples and oranges for me. I was comparing both to my Bricasti and 7H sounded good, until I changed the decay time. Then I guess it speeds up the impulse and it sounded weird to me. CR is good for me now, and surround of course. Tai Chi is also nice if you like that platey TC sound. CR has some slower-attack bloom to it, where TC is immediate attack then decay.

Also, every time I buy B instead of A, I end up buying A later on and usually lose money in the process.


----------



## vitocorleone123

Yea 7H is part IR. CR is all algo.
CRP is more heavenly than 7H.
Get both on BF sale with the loyalty.

CRP and TC take care of 90% of my reverb needs these days. And I only work in stereo!


----------

